# Scary monster suit suggestions?



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2009)

It's official, for Halloween this year I am going to build a scary 'monster' fursuit.  Any suggestions on how to make it freaky? Remember, this is SUPPOSED to scare the shit out of small children. 

I'll start building a mock-up model on Zbrush when I come up with a suitable amount of ideas.

And I'm not looking for "PUT FAKE SPOOGE ON IT'S MUZZLE" or "LET THE FOAM SHOW THROUGH" I don't want this to be a sexual-scary or badly-made scary looking suit. I'm just looking for normal horror. 

I'm thinking of going towards werewolf, maybe, unless I come up with a better monster to emulate.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, it could have a bloody, exposed skull, or claws like this. 

I don't really know if either of those would work though.

Edit: There was some tiger-like D&D monster that had the skin on it's face ripped off, if I could remember it's name I'd link to a picture.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it could have a bloody, exposed skull, or claws like this.
> 
> I don't really know if either of those would work though.



White vinyl might look bone-ish for the skull.... Maybe tear it down one side of the face and make one eye socket look empty. Hrmmm. Dunno if that'd just look cheesy, though. I don't have much experience with vinyl.

The claws, eh, that would make it even harder to handle things. I like the skull idea, though!

GASP DnD MONSTER. I'll have to look into that. I squealed a little in geek delight.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

For some insparation, check out Artslave's gallery.
There's also Missmonster, but I do not know if she has an FA.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2009)

Ticon said:


> White vinyl might look bone-ish for the skull.... Maybe tear it down one side of the face and make one eye socket look empty. Hrmmm. Dunno if that'd just look cheesy, though. I don't have much experience with vinyl.
> 
> The claws, eh, that would make it even harder to handle things. I like the skull idea, though!
> 
> GASP DnD MONSTER. I'll have to look into that. I squealed a little in geek delight.



If you want an exposed skull or bone effect, you could try using Ultra light sculpty and model it, and then work it until it looks realistic/bone texture like.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want an exposed skull or bone effect, you could try using Ultra light sculpty and model it, and then work it until it looks realistic/bone texture like.



How different is ultra light sculpty than regular sculpty? Just in weight? Does it make that big a difference? I don't want to do a whole lot of ordering from online sources if I don't have to, and I've never seen ultra-light in local stores. (I used to be a big normal sculpty user.)


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Welll, I found the picture, it's called a Krenshar.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/Monster2_gallery/57.jpg

http://www.sumomo-suki.com/Warden/Pictures/THMB/DV010THMB.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ticon said:


> How different is ultra light sculpty than regular sculpty? Just in weight? Does it make that big a difference? I don't want to do a whole lot of ordering from online sources if I don't have to, and I've never seen ultra-light in local stores. (I used to be a big normal sculpty user.)



You can find it in Micheal's and order it from a few places.

Sculptey is much lighter. You could always use model magic, but you have to find ways of keeping it from cracking.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2009)

Ticon said:


> How different is ultra light sculpty than regular sculpty? Just in weight? Does it make that big a difference? I don't want to do a whole lot of ordering from online sources if I don't have to, and I've never seen ultra-light in local stores. (I used to be a big normal sculpty user.)



Ultra light is much much lighter than regular scuplty. They make for great noses because they don't weight the snout tip like regular sculpty does. You don't have the problem of cracking as much as you do with model magic either.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 8, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a nice pair of antlers, they can make anything scary if done right.

There was a suitmaker online that sold some nice parts, specializing in werewolves. They had awesome claws and teeth. I think it was called Howling Wolf Pack Inc, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lyrihl (Sep 8, 2009)

Play something like CoD: NaziZombies-Der Reise or Dead Space Insane Mode, or any game that horrifies you, until you start to shake a little bit or until you need sleep. 
Your nightmares will most likely be worse than what a lot of people can think up.

Otherwise, anything inhuman with glowing red eyes and a jagged appearance will scare kids senseless.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> If you can get your hands on a nice pair of antlers, they can make anything scary if done right.
> 
> There was a suitmaker online that sold some nice parts, specializing in werewolves. They had awesome claws and teeth. I think it was called Howling Wolf Pack Inc, but I could be wrong.




I have some barbados ram horns from back when I raised my sheep, but I think I want to keep the skull intact for decoration. 

I heard a painted glue-string thing makes for good horns, maybe I'll make some faux ones....


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 9, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Otherwise, anything inhuman with glowing red eyes and a jagged appearance will scare kids senseless.


 
I was about to suggest glowing red eyes. It would be REALLY scary if you got them to light up and then snuck up on people from behind in the dark. Then they'd only see your eyes until it was too late...


----------



## Asswings (Sep 9, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I was about to suggest glowing red eyes. It would be REALLY scary if you got them to light up and then snuck up on people from behind in the dark. Then they'd only see your eyes until it was too late...



I'll have to see if I can get some LEDs locally. Not sure where to get it, though. I know where to get the light up wire for clothing, but that's not the same.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Obviously this suit isnt going to be for the fainthearted, just be sure that you dont go lurking in alleyways like I do at halloween looking for victims to scare.

Im already good at that during the off season.  And Id possibly like to suggest that you hang a couple of chains from your wrists, maybe with Japanese Spell tags attached, and sharp pointy things like the ones that Doom wears under his... whatever where his torso was supposed to be, yknow in Shadow the Hedgehog game.

Thatd add to the menacing factor alot.  I know this much, it added to mine, and it made an excellent way to treat kids with their own halloween tags.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Obviously this suit isnt going to be for the fainthearted, just be sure that you dont go lurking in alleyways like I do at halloween looking for victims to scare.
> 
> Im already good at that during the off season.  And Id possibly like to suggest that you hang a couple of chains from your wrists, maybe with Japanese Spell tags attached, and sharp pointy things like the ones that Doom wears under his... whatever where his torso was supposed to be, yknow in Shadow the Hedgehog game.
> 
> Thatd add to the menacing factor alot.  I know this much, it added to mine, and it made an excellent way to treat kids with their own halloween tags.



I live in the country. XD What is this alleyways that you speak of. 
Meh, I'll probably drive all the way to Boise to hang out, but honestly there aren't a  lot of generic alleys there. 

Also, I'm not a weeaboo. I don't know what these 'japanese spell tags' are that you speak of, and I hate sonic with a firey passion.  Sounds rather cheesy, to be honest. 

I'm workin' on some concept art now. 8D


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Obviously this suit isnt going to be for the fainthearted, just be sure that you dont go lurking in alleyways like I do at halloween looking for victims to scare.
> 
> Im already good at that during the off season.  And Id possibly like to suggest that you hang a couple of chains from your wrists, maybe with Japanese Spell tags attached, and sharp pointy things like the ones that Doom wears under his... whatever where his torso was supposed to be, yknow in Shadow the Hedgehog game.
> 
> Thatd add to the menacing factor alot.  I know this much, it added to mine, and it made an excellent way to treat kids with their own halloween tags.



Weaboo. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I live in the country. XD What is this alleyways that you speak of.
> Meh, I'll probably drive all the way to Boise to hang out, but honestly there aren't a  lot of generic alleys there.
> 
> Also, I'm not a weeaboo. I don't know what these 'japanese spell tags' are that you speak of, and I hate sonic with a firey passion.  Sounds rather cheesy, to be honest.
> ...



Japanese spelltags are sometimes used for purging of the undead and such.. :/


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 10, 2009)

I always say spiky sharp and snarly always gets a good reaction


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw a great, hand-made lightweight skull mask at an anime con that was made from (of all things) tissue paper and fabric stiffener compound!  It was stark white but with a proper paint job would have looked very close to the effect I think you are trying to achieve.   I'll post a picture on here as soon as I can find it..


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 19, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'll have to see if I can get some LEDs locally. Not sure where to get it, though. I know where to get the light up wire for clothing, but that's not the same.



Radio Shack-  in the parts bins.  Look for the ones that have the built-in resistor for 9V or 12V applications or you will be forced to play with some odd voltages.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 23, 2009)

make a synx.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 25, 2009)

Give it teeth like Gmork from The Neverending Story


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

Take any old anthro species...and zombify it. That will scare the living shit out of people.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Japanese spelltags are sometimes used for purging of the undead and such.. :/


 

I don't know what a Japanese Spell Tag is, but it sounds Japanese...I'm just gonna stay away from it, in case it has to do with child porn.


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 27, 2009)

just pretend it is a biofursuit. you'll scare some people... and be potentially scared by a few others
 on a furry con.


----------

